# Furless Friends



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

As some of you are aware, Andyb5 is opening up his reptile shop Furless Friends, in Derry this Tuesday. From what I have seen, he has put in a hell of a lot of thought and effort into this venture. I have dealt with Andy several time and had had beardies and a hoggie (picked that up today) off him . I have always found him to a top bloke. We in Ireland do not have the greatest choice when it comes to Herps and it is great to see someone who is truely enthusiastic about reptiles taking the risk and setting up in bussiness. Given his enthusiasm, i'm sure he will make a success of it. I would reccomend anyone in NI, or even the south, has a look at Andys shop and consider dealing there rather some some of the other shops we all know about that are only interested in the money.

Best of luck with the venture Andy, I'm sure you will do well and make a success of it.

Duzzie


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

100% agree so get down there tuesday and support him all you Irish :lol: 

good luck andy 8)


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

nice post Duzzie.....

and BEST OF LUCK andy   :2thumb:


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah, best of luck Andy, i'll be working all week but hopefully get down on saturday.............. :wink:


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

well best of luck andy hope all goes well and if i am ever over there i will give you a look up


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Best of luck Andy, hope it goes well for ya.


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

Thats a really nice post to make. I wish andy all the luck in the world and if I were in Ireland I would certainly come and have a look.. Saying that I've got family in Tularmore (SP?) so if I visit them I will cross the border and come have a look! 


GOOD LUCK ANDY! :lol:


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

Cheers guys.... really appreciated...... 

Worked my [email protected] off the last couple of weeks sorting everytthing and making sure everything was 100%.

Tomorrow is the big day so going in today and doing all the last minute things.

Thanks again Duzzie and all that have wish me luck.... actually makes me feel its all worthwhile!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Best of luck!! I dont ever come across to NI really but if I ever do I'll make sure I pop in


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

oh wow!! gdluck huni!!! 8)


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

good luck


----------



## Shane2 (Nov 3, 2005)

Good Luck m8, will try to get down in a few weeks time.


----------



## ReptileCommunity (May 15, 2006)

Dealt with Andy a few times,his knowledge of reptiles is outstanding,which to me is one of the most important things a rep shop needs. I'm sure Furless Friends will be a huge success good luck mate.


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

Cheers guys.... thanks to all of ya!

off now to open the doors properly for the first time!

Heres hoping the town is ready for me ;-)


----------



## mourne (Apr 20, 2006)

All the best Andy hope your shop is a great success for you.I don`t be as far north as Londonderry but if i ever am i will surely give you a call.


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

How was the first day?!


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Hammer Man said:


> How was the first day?!


Yeah, how did day 1 go.........???


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

Seems Andy had a good day, most of his livestock is taken or spoken for. Having to order new stock already. Its a tough life isn't it, lol.

Duzzie


----------



## KayDee (Oct 10, 2006)

I would love to pop up as I'm off over the next two days. The only problem is, its around 5-6 (round trip) hours all in on public transport for me! I think I'll give it a few weeks untill I'm actually going to buy something! I wouldn't mind seeing some pictures though?


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

5 or 6 round trip? 

only takes an hour each way on train from belfast hehe


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

Kaydee... your in Belfast? Theres a bus every hour on the half hour from Europa to Derry and it's 1 hour 40 minus each way... £11 return lol ;-)

Anything in particular your looking for? Just placed another livestock order:

10 Corns…… various morphs. (candy cane… the hypo ghost….stripped….motleys)
4 western hognose
4 Beardies
4 Hermann’s torts
4 cave geckos
6 leopard geckos
4 Chameleons (Yemen)
2 bumblebee froggies J
4 Red Knee
2 Scorpions
1 black and white tegu
2 Mexican Blacks
Giant Millipedes

Plus the livestock already in... I'm building up nicely LOL

Always taking special orders so let me know if theres anything in particular you need!

Thanks to everyone for the support


----------



## ReptileCommunity (May 15, 2006)

What price for 4 cave geckos mate,age and sex of them if know?and price for candy cane guessing hatchling?


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

train is only 7 quid return at weekends from belfast to derry


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

That mean I'll see ya saturday then? lol


----------



## Shane2 (Nov 3, 2005)

16-BIT said:


> train is only 7 quid return at weekends from belfast to derry


Let me know how long it takes on train if you do go please 

I have a car but going by train might be better because of the distance plus havent been on one for a very long time.


----------



## KayDee (Oct 10, 2006)

Shane2 said:


> 16-BIT said:
> 
> 
> > train is only 7 quid return at weekends from belfast to derry
> ...


We could go in your car and share the petrol costs!


----------



## minxy-mistress (Apr 26, 2006)

or anyone who would be going up from belfast could meet up and get the train together, chance to put faces to names


----------



## busybee (Aug 20, 2006)

Andyb5 - Duzzie is on the look out for another female western hoggie. If one comes along give him a call please. ty busybee... All the very best with ur shop !!!


----------



## minxy-mistress (Apr 26, 2006)

train is looking like it will take 2 hours 15 mins approx. bus would be quicker if ur travelling from belfast, we'll be going from mossley so we can jump on the train here without going into town first


----------



## minxy-mistress (Apr 26, 2006)

have to say, excellent shop and thank you for my new froggies!! hehe, 1 decided to have a little chat on the way home on the train, very funny noise!!!!


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Grrr... i never got today, had to take my daughter to get a bike..... :evil:


----------



## minxy-mistress (Apr 26, 2006)

damn kids!! lol


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

Andy, not sure if you have already posted some somewhere and I have missed them but was wondering if you could post up some pics of your shop? I am in mainland uk so will be a long time before I get to visit but just wanted to see what it looks like? 8)


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks guys....its great to hear positive feedback. 

And thanks of course for the purchases lol

Pictures are coming soon.... just squeezing the time in lol


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

andyb5 said:


> Thanks guys....its great to hear positive feedback.
> 
> And thanks of course for the purchases lol
> 
> *Pictures are coming soon*.... just squeezing the time in lol


Well I look forward to seeing them and I'm pleased it is going well for ya! Well done Andy! 8)


----------



## minxy-mistress (Apr 26, 2006)

no worries andy, would recommend you to anyone, at least when you leave your shop your sent home with any info you need which is a plus, not just sent home with something in a tub with little to no information on your new pet

froggies are settling in well btw!!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Gaia, I think this is best off sorted off of the forum at this point, try email or PMs?... RFUK is not the place to make threats, please try resolving this 121 before posting like this.

[removed for now]


----------

